# OMG HOLY SHIT BOUT EFFING TIME (Periphery News)



## Mastodon (Sep 9, 2007)

*ahem*

Periphery is coming to Jaxx.

/faint

Ps: Sorry if I spoiled it and you guys intended on making your own thread about it.


----------



## Omnitopia (Sep 10, 2007)

*rolls in on a Harley*

WUTS GOIN ON IN THIS THREAD GUYZ?

Yeah we're doing Jaxx, not the Jaxx from Mortal Kombat, but Jaxx somewhere in Kentucky... I mean Virgina, I mean VIRGINIA!


----------



## bulb (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah thanks for doin this man, i have been meaning to post something cuz we have a bunch of shows lined up and we are trying to work out a november east coast tour right now, so i keep forgetting to tell everyone, however when the tour is set, you can rest assured i will be tellin the whole world! I cant wait!!


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 10, 2007)

When is this, exactly?


----------



## bulb (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh yeah the show is on my birthday Oct 30th!

And the night before we are opening the Between the buried and me show at the ottobar!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 10, 2007)

now come to california.


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2007)

Holy fuck. Periphery with Division on Halloween weekend is totally road-trip worthy.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> Holy fuck. Periphery with Division on Halloween weekend is totally road-trip worthy.



Nah, no chance - we're on Therion on Nov. 2nd, so I actually didn't know.  Much as I'd like to do it, it's too close for us to add anything to the show. I also have a feeling this may involve a production company I won't usually work with...


----------



## Krunch (Sep 10, 2007)

I will soooo be there.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 10, 2007)

[sign]Come to Ontario[/sign]

Toronto would be fine


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be there....


----------



## nitelightboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't forget about your good buddies here in Sunny South FL!


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Don't forget about your good buddies here in Sunny South FL!



Plus Uno!


----------



## Drew (Sep 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Nah, no chance - we're on Therion on Nov. 2nd, so I actually didn't know.  Much as I'd like to do it, it's too close for us to add anything to the show. I also have a feeling this may involve a production company I won't usually work with...



Probably a blessing, or I'd start pricing flights back from india, and I REALLY don't have $6k to drop out of pocket.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 12, 2007)

No Boston area shows, Bulb? 

Division too!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Nah, no chance - we're on Therion on Nov. 2nd, so I actually didn't know.  Much as I'd like to do it, it's too close for us to add anything to the show. I also have a feeling this may involve a production company I won't usually work with...



i might actually be at that show.....Recently Vacated Graves has a show the next day in WV and i'll probably be staying at tim's place the nights before and after if i make it down to play that show.


----------



## FoxZero (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll definately go to your next Boston or Philly area show! I'll freakin bribe my parents to drive me!  I doubt I'll have to, my dad sat through Slayer cause he knows I love them, then again my dad like Manson a lot so he enjoyed that show.


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gonna represent for the west coast here, we need Periphery infused djent too!


----------



## Durero (Oct 1, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> I'm gonna represent for the west coast here, we need Periphery infused djent too!


+1 

And I think I'll pipe in for Curt (Muffgoat) too because I know he LOVES Periphery and Bulb in all his djentyness as much as I do!

so +2


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure the washington members are in agreeance.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 1, 2007)

You guy's dont want to go to the northern part of the west coast. Down here in central Cali is 1000millionX better and theres more girls in bikinis


----------



## Durero (Oct 1, 2007)

^


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 1, 2007)

Skimpy bikinis.


----------



## Durero (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## swedenuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Apparently someone doesn't know about wreck beach.


Although I'd prefer if the majority of the patrons were fully clothed.


----------



## bulb (Oct 2, 2007)

haha we definitely want to play all of these places, i want to tour this damn band already, we just need to deal with a few things first, but i want to try and get some weekend tours, maybe 3-4 gigs in a row, that would be really nice, wouldnt be able to do any west cost stuff, but i was thinking maybe NY or something or something east coasty?
we will see!


----------



## sakeido (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to Seattle in a few months. I'll fly out for the show!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're not from the west coast, a tour of that area is really really hard if you aren't going out with a big band. I played probably 5 shows on the coast this summer and they were all terrible except for Tijuana. Great venues but if you dont have a following its hard to get people to show up to most smaller shows. Get on a tour with a Headbangers Ball band, however, and you could be set. Then again, everyone will buy their merch instead of yours so its a gamble no matter what.


----------

